# I love my dog



## Caspario

Hi all

Can someone please help me with a translation into Latin of  "I love my dog". I want to carve it in stone so it would be nice to get it right. Dare I say Google translate doesn't inspire confidence. It even gives a different result if you use upper or lower case "I". Would appreciate any help.


----------



## Joca

Canem meum amo.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

Is this a dog or a bitch?

Σ


----------



## Joca

Scholiast's question makes sense. If it's a bitch, it should read: canem meam amo.


----------



## Caspario

Joca said:


> Scholiast's question makes sense. If it's a bitch, it should read: canem meam amo.


----------



## Caspario

Many thanks to you Joca and Scholiast. It is a male so I'll go with canem meum amo. Just out of interest do these phrases actually make sense  - Diligeo dominum meum canis   and   Ego quos amo canis.


----------



## Cagey

These don't make sense.  
_Diligeo dominum meum canis._
_Ego quos amo canis. _​
What do you want them to say? 
Or were they GoogleTranslate's suggestions?


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!


Caspario said:


> do these phrases actually make sense - Diligeo dominum meum canis and Ego quos amo canis.


In a word, "no". (Are these suggestions from Google Translate?) _diligo_ (without the _e_) would be tolerable as an alternative to _amo_, and _dominum meum _would then mean "my master", the whole thing meaning (awkwardly) "I, a/the dog, love my master". In the second, _quos_ (meaning "who(m)") makes no sense at all. Sorry!

Σ

(cross-posted with Cagey)


----------



## Caspario

No need to apologise. They were the Google translations which, given what I've read online, I knew enough not to go with. But I would like to think that "I the dog, love my master"

Thanks again to all


----------



## wtrmute

That would go something like _Ego canis dominum (meum) amo/diligo_. The _ego_ turns out to be a bit emphatic, but I think it needs to be there so the apposite _canis_ can adposition itself onto.  I've placed _meum_ in brackets because it's optional, being implicitly understood.


----------



## Joca

Perhaps a way to do away with 'ego' would be...: *ut canis dominum amo*. As a dog, I love my master. But I reckon that it is not the same sentence.


----------

